# Experience with Nitrogen Stabilizers?



## AndyH359 (Jan 3, 2012)

I was talking to my fertilizer dealer today to get my fertilizer program started for the year. They brought the use of a nitrogen stabilizer that can be applied to the urea. The product they use is Anvol. It costs $90 to treat a ton of urea.

For my spring fertilizer that will go down in the next couple of weeks, volatilization is not much of concern due to the cooer temps. When I put down my 2nd cutting fertilizer in June/July that is a different story.

Anybody out there have any experience with this type of product or with Anvol itself?

My biggest question is if the cost is worth it? If you have used the type of product, do you think you got your money back in higher yields? Or is this just fertilizer snake oil?


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

My supplier has coated urea, it's blue and only costs $30/ton more. It reduces the amount of volatilization and slows the release into the soil as well, so a deluge of rain doesn't all wash it down past the root. It doesn't sound like a great deal at $90/t when urea can be purchased already treated.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Excelis last year was $72/ton. I treat everything even the nitrogen in mixed fertilizer and I hope it works as advertised. I feel it is small insurance if weather changes. Is this fertilzer from FS. I purchase all mine from Centerra and if your close enough might be worth checking their prices. When I checked years ago their was a significant difference in price. Haven't checked lately but very happy with their service and have even gotten free fertilizer when their truck broke down and reduced pricing when the manager backed the truck into the shed.

Here is a link I posted to years ago. The email that I copy and pasted took place in the spring a address the cooler weather scenario. Again I treat all mine regardless of weather forecast.









Urea Degradation and Heat


Does anyone on HT know how many hours it takes in the 90s to lose 150# of urea? Put on 65# N worth late yesterday with a for sure storm headed our way except it got lost and vaporized (the storm). It is noon now and about 90 with remnants of Barry due tonight from 7pm on. We had a heavy dew...




www.haytalk.com


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I always have urea stabilized and have definitely seen it work


----------



## AndyH359 (Jan 3, 2012)

IH 1586 said:


> Excelis last year was $72/ton. I treat everything even the nitrogen in mixed fertilizer and I hope it works as advertised. I feel it is small insurance if weather changes. Is this fertilzer from FS. I purchase all mine from Centerra and if your close enough might be worth checking their prices. When I checked years ago their was a significant difference in price. Haven't checked lately but very happy with their service and have even gotten free fertilizer when their truck broke down and reduced pricing when the manager backed the truck into the shed.
> 
> Here is a link I posted to years ago. The email that I copy and pasted took place in the spring a address the cooler weather scenario. Again I treat all mine regardless of weather forecast.
> 
> ...


Slippery Rock is about an hour drive from me. I will have to give them a call and compare numbers. Thanks for the lead!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Your losses from untreated urea runs 5-10% per day, sometimes more, depending on temperature, dew, humidity, etc.. I plan on 100% loss after 5-7days for untreated. Treated usually cuts the loss rate by 50% or more, giving me an extra 5-7 days.

Just rough numbers....

Ralph


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> Your losses from untreated urea runs 5-10% per day, sometimes more, depending on temperature, dew, humidity, etc.. I plan on 100% loss after 5-7days for untreated. Treated usually cuts the loss rate by 50% or more, giving me an extra 5-7 days.
> 
> Just rough numbers....
> 
> Ralph


N is too dang expensive to purchase and apply without treatment. JMHO


----------

